# Title/Caption Metadata export to TXT



## big_lynx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi,

Probably I am not looking for very complicated plugin but LUA scripting needs some time to learn anyway :frown:

What I need is the following:

after exporting selected amount of files I want to generate one TXT file which contains in CSV format [filename,Title,Caption]

Of course Title and Caprtion as defined in LR. Any ideas?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 7, 2008)

Look at Tim Armes' LR/Transporter export plug-in, here.


----------



## big_lynx (Oct 17, 2008)

This is great tool. Thank you for advise


----------

